# Wijnaldum al PSG, ufficiale



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2021)

Ora è ufficiale il PSG strappa a parametro zero, con un ricco contratto, Wijnaldum che sembrava vicino al Barcellona. Niente da fare per i catalani davanti ad un'offerta di quasi 10 mln di euro.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2358843 ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale il PSG strappa a parametro zero, con un ricco contratto, Wijnaldum che sembrava vicino al Barcellona. Niente da fare per i catalani davanti ad un'offerta di quasi 10 mln di euro.



Ormai per sta squadra Araba trapiantata 10 milioni sono come "un Fiorino!" del doganiere di "Non ci resta che piangere".

"Chi siete? cosa volete? Dove andate? ....... si vabbè, ma quanti siete? .... 10 milioni" toh!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (10 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2358843 ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale il PSG strappa a parametro zero, con un ricco contratto, Wijnaldum che sembrava vicino al Barcellona. Niente da fare per i catalani davanti ad un'offerta di quasi 10 mln di euro.



Questi giocano a football manager con fondi illimitati...


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Giugno 2021)

Il problema non è il PSG che se ne infischia del FFP

Ma delle altre squadra che usano FFP come scusa.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Giugno 2021)

Zosimo2410;2358846 ha scritto:


> Ormai per sta squadra Araba trapiantata 10 milioni sono come "un Fiorino!" del doganiere di "Non ci resta che piangere".
> 
> "Chi siete? cosa volete? Dove andate? ....... si vabbè, ma quanti siete? .... 10 milioni" toh!



Ma la uefa invece di fare la guerra coi clubs solo quando rischia di perdere il giochino di mano perché non fa la guerra in nome di uno sport più competitivo?

Ma idee serie però, non la cavolata del fpf che guarda il fatturato fittizio incerottato con le plus valenze ma non guarda i debiti .


----------



## Swaitak (10 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2358843 ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale il PSG strappa a parametro zero, con un ricco contratto, Wijnaldum che sembrava vicino al Barcellona. Niente da fare per i catalani davanti ad un'offerta di quasi 10 mln di euro.



è bello essere Leonardo , vero Paolo ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2021)

Zosimo2410;2358846 ha scritto:


> Ormai per sta squadra Araba trapiantata 10 milioni sono come "un Fiorino!" del doganiere di "Non ci resta che piangere".
> 
> "Chi siete? cosa volete? Dove andate? ....... si vabbè, ma quanti siete? .... 10 milioni" toh!



urge più che mai un salary cap...altrimenti diventerà impossibile competere...se ormai 10 milioni è la base per un buon centrocampista hai voglia..e chi lo tiene Kessie tra 1 anno?


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2358843 ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale il PSG strappa a parametro zero, con un ricco contratto, Wijnaldum che sembrava vicino al Barcellona. Niente da fare per i catalani davanti ad un'offerta di quasi 10 mln di euro.



Poi stiamo qui a farci raccontare le barzellette sulla campagna acquisti sostenibile e sui bilancih!


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2358852 ha scritto:


> urge più che mai un salary cap...altrimenti diventerà impossibile competere...se ormai 10 milioni è la base per un buon centrocampista hai voglia..e chi lo tiene Kessie tra 1 anno?



E' stato sempre così. Chi spende, vince. E' la legge del calcio.


----------



## Mika (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2358857 ha scritto:


> E' stato sempre così. Chi spende, vince. E' la legge del calcio.



Noi tra la fine degli anni 80 e l'inizio degli anni 90 siamo stati il PSG di ora, quando avevamo in panchina in attacco gente come Papin, Laudrup, Raducioiu, Massaro, Simone. Gente che in qualsiasi squadra del Mondo sarebbe stata titolare fissa.

Il problema è che a noi quando abbiamo speso male 230M ci hanno quasi squalificato dalle competizioni UEFA mentre chi ha pagato un giocatore 500M con un i soldi di uno Stato Sovrano Arabo violando ogni regola del FPF che noi dovevamo rispettare per poterci iscrivere alla EL/CL dei prossimi anni è rimasto impunito. Tutto qui. Se noi ci presentiamo con un buco da 200M alla UEFA ci fanno il mazzo, il Barcellona e il Real che hanno centinaia di milioni di debiti non gli fanno niente.


----------



## Buciadignho (10 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2358849 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il PSG che se ne infischia del FFP
> 
> Ma delle altre squadra che usano FFP come scusa.



Bisogna anche vedere se le altre squadre hanno degli stati interi dietro..

Poi vediamo se non vendono niente, devono necessariamente sbarazzarsi di 3-4 giocatori.


----------



## Mika (10 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2358849 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il PSG che se ne infischia del FFP
> 
> Ma delle altre squadra che usano FFP come scusa.



Quando abbiamo speso 230M di euro con Mirabelli fregandocene ci hanno fatto il mazzo a fiori e ne siamo usciti solo perché nel mentre siamo passati ad Elliot che ha dovuto prima farci riammettere in EL con il TAS e poi patteggiare una rinuncia alla EL in cambio di un reset totale. Si proprio una scusa....

Da quando è stato messo il FPF sono state escluse per violazione dello stesso:

2014: Stella Rossa di Belgrado, Ekranas, Cluij, Bursaspor
2015: Pallohonka, Inter Baku, Dinamo Mosca, Cska Sofia 
2017: Milan, Rubin Kazan

E negli anni successivi ce ne sono state altre, un paio all'anno.

Hanno dovuto patteggiare un SA una trentina di squadre tra cui l'Inter e la Roma, ve lo siete dimenticati?

Ancora stai a dire che è una scusa?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2358857 ha scritto:


> E' stato sempre così. Chi spende, vince. E' la legge del calcio.



infatti psg e city hanno vinto champions una dietro l'altro


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2358864 ha scritto:


> infatti psg e city hanno vinto champions una dietro l'altro



Eh, infatti le Champions in genere le vince chi pensa al bilancio...


----------



## Mika (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2358873 ha scritto:


> Eh, infatti le Champions in genere le vince chi pensa al bilancio...



Le inglesi sono fuori dal pericolo FPF visto quanti soldi prendono per i diritti televisivi. Le spagnole non dovrebbero essere nemmeno iscritte perché in bancarotta praticamente...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (10 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2358843 ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale il PSG strappa a parametro zero, con un ricco contratto, Wijnaldum che sembrava vicino al Barcellona. Niente da fare per i catalani davanti ad un'offerta di quasi 10 mln di euro.



Signore e signori, il calcio del popolo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2358873 ha scritto:


> Eh, infatti le Champions in genere le vince chi pensa al bilancio...



la champions la vince chi progetta e spende bene


----------



## Swaitak (10 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2358864 ha scritto:


> infatti psg e city hanno vinto champions una dietro l'altro



negli ultimi 20 anni l'unica squadra pezzente che l'ha vinta è il Porto, poi certo vince chi li sperpera meglio i miliardi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Giugno 2021)

Swaitak;2358881 ha scritto:


> negli ultimi 20 anni l'unica squadra pezzente che l'ha vinta è il Porto, poi certo vince chi li sperpera meglio i miliardi.



è scontato che la vincono i piu ricchi, un conto è la ricchezza dovuta ai soldi della premiere league, un conto la ricchezza dovuta al padrone che oggi investe 100 e domani si stanca e ti lascia le macerie come successo a noi e ora all'inter


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2358873 ha scritto:


> Eh, infatti le Champions in genere le vince chi pensa al bilancio...



Beh il Bayern direi proprio di sì.


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2021)

Swaitak;2358881 ha scritto:


> negli ultimi 20 anni l'unica squadra pezzente che l'ha vinta è il Porto, poi certo vince chi li sperpera meglio i miliardi.



Ma un conto è essere ricchi, un conto è avere i bilanci in ordine. E squadre con i bilanci in ordine recentemente hanno vinto la champion prima fra tutti il Bayern


----------



## Swaitak (10 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2358890 ha scritto:


> Ma un conto è essere ricchi, un conto è avere i bilanci in ordine. E squadre con i bilanci in ordine recentemente hanno vinto la champion prima fra tutti il Bayern



si ma è 3° per fatturato in Europa. Un conto avere fatturato da 200 milioni un conto da 700
Come ha fatto il Bayern ad arrivare a quel livello? tutta bravura del commercialista?


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2358857 ha scritto:


> E' stato sempre così. Chi spende, vince. E' la legge del calcio.



Beh il PSG spende da sempre ma vittorie in Champions li ha viste con il binocolo.


----------



## First93 (10 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2358864 ha scritto:


> infatti psg e city hanno vinto champions una dietro l'altro



Beh, il psg negli ultimi 9 anni ha vinto 7 campionati e le altre volte arrivato secondo, e l'anno scorso è arrivato in finale di champions, il city ha vinto 3 delle ultime 4 premier league ed è arrivato in finale quest'anno. A forza di spendere prima o poi vinci qualcosa, noi dopo anni abbiamo fatto caroselli per una qualificazione champions. 

Chi è ricco può vincere, ma chi è povero non vince quasi mai.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Giugno 2021)

First93;2358919 ha scritto:


> Beh, il psg negli ultimi 9 anni ha vinto 7 campionati e le altre volte arrivato secondo, e l'anno scorso è arrivato in finale di champions, il city ha vinto 3 delle ultime 4 premier league ed è arrivato in finale quest'anno. A forza di spendere prima o poi vinci qualcosa, noi dopo anni abbiamo fatto caroselli per una qualificazione champions.
> 
> Chi è ricco può vincere, ma chi è povero non vince quasi mai.



se il psg non vincesse manco il campionato con tutti i soldi che spendono ogni anno farebbero meglio a cambiare sport


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2358843 ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale il PSG strappa a parametro zero, con un ricco contratto, Wijnaldum che sembrava vicino al Barcellona. Niente da fare per i catalani davanti ad un'offerta di quasi 10 mln di euro.



Viene da una stagione davvero mediocre, per me è in netta fase calante. Tra l'altro è si un giocatore tecnico, ma soprattutto punta sulla continuità di movimento e l'esplosività. Quindi occhio, perchè sono qualità che si perdono in fretta quando inizia il declino...

Per me solo loro potevano pagare una cifra simile per Wijnaldum...

Gran bel giocatore per carità, qualcosa da dare ce l'ha ancora, ma per poco poco tempo secondo me. Un po' alla Vidal per intenderci.
Potrebbe passare in un attimo da giocatore utile a peso.


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2358932 ha scritto:


> se il psg non vincesse manco il campionato con tutti i soldi che spendono ogni anno farebbero meglio a cambiare sport



Già infatti quest'anno ha vinto il Lille, che credo abbia un monte ingaggi di circa un quinto del PSG.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (10 Giugno 2021)

Swaitak;2358851 ha scritto:


> è bello essere Leonardo , vero Paolo ?



anche perchè senza soldi è un incapace totale.
vedi i danni che ha fatto da noi


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Giugno 2021)

Scusate mi ricordate quante champions hanno vinto PSG e City?
Grazie.


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Giugno 2021)

Kessie è da cedere questa estate. Lo dico a malincuore ma è cosi.
Se spendono 10 per Wijnaldum penso possano farlo anche per Frack identico anno prossimo, sfan.c.ulando i vari herrera o simili.

Meglio incassare 50 ora e prendere Schouten + Koopmeiners + Ala destra, che perderlo a zero.
O rinnova o va ceduto ma non sbagliamo Paolo, non possiamo permettercelo.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Giugno 2021)

mil77;2358890 ha scritto:


> Ma un conto è essere ricchi, un conto è avere i bilanci in ordine. E squadre con i bilanci in ordine recentemente hanno vinto la champion prima fra tutti il Bayern



Diciamo che alla fine hai i conti a posto se prima vinci qualcosa e incameri risorse a forza di successi. Vincere senza spendere esisteva ai tempi dell'Ajax negli anni '70.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2358857 ha scritto:


> E' stato sempre così. Chi spende, vince. E' la legge del calcio.



Si certo che è così ma la competizione deve essere "equa"...un conto è dire io posso spendere 200 e tu 50 e quindi io vinco..ma c'è una competizione...un conto è dire io posso spendere 10000 e tu 100..che competizione ci può essere?
Non si può avere competizione con un club che può permettersi un monte ingaggi di mezzo miliardo all'anno e può dare 10 milioni netti ai panchinari


----------



## mil77 (10 Giugno 2021)

Swaitak;2358896 ha scritto:


> si ma è 3° per fatturato in Europa. Un conto avere fatturato da 200 milioni un conto da 700
> Come ha fatto il Bayern ad arrivare a quel livello? tutta bravura del commercialista?



Ripeto qui si stava parlando solo dei bilanci e non di altro. Il Bayern ha vinto diverse champion con bilanci in ordine, il Milan finchè non avrà il bilancio a posto non potrà nemmeno pensare di fare certi discorsi...Poi se vuoi ti ribalto la domanda, quante squadre hanno vinto la champion negli ultimi 20 anni con bilanci che facevano segnare - 40 - 50 - 60 o di più di rosso?


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2358849 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è il PSG che se ne infischia del FFP
> 
> Ma delle altre squadra che usano FFP come scusa.



Applausi.


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2358858 ha scritto:


> Noi tra la fine degli anni 80 e l'inizio degli anni 90 siamo stati il PSG di ora, quando avevamo in panchina in attacco gente come Papin, Laudrup, Raducioiu, Massaro, Simone. Gente che in qualsiasi squadra del Mondo sarebbe stata titolare fissa.
> 
> Il problema e che a noi quando abbiamo speso male 230M ci hanno quasi squalificato dalle competizioni UEFA mentre chi ha pagato un giocatore 500M con un i soldi di uno Stato Sovrano Arabo violando ogni regola del FPF che noi dovevamo rispettare per poterci iscrivere alla EL/CL dei prossimi anni è rimasto impunito. Tutto qui. Se noi ci presentiamo con un buco da 200M alla UEFA ci fanno il mazzo, il Barcellona e il Real che hanno centinaia di milioni di debiti non gli fanno niente.



Esatto, due pesi e due misure


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Giugno 2021)

Mika;2358858 ha scritto:


> Noi tra la fine degli anni 80 e l'inizio degli anni 90 siamo stati il PSG di ora, quando avevamo in panchina in attacco gente come Papin, Laudrup, Raducioiu, Massaro, Simone. Gente che in qualsiasi squadra del Mondo sarebbe stata titolare fissa.
> 
> Il problema è che a noi quando abbiamo speso male 230M ci hanno quasi squalificato dalle competizioni UEFA mentre chi ha pagato un giocatore 500M con un i soldi di uno Stato Sovrano Arabo violando ogni regola del FPF che noi dovevamo rispettare per poterci iscrivere alla EL/CL dei prossimi anni è rimasto impunito. Tutto qui. Se noi ci presentiamo con un buco da 200M alla UEFA ci fanno il mazzo, il Barcellona e il Real che hanno centinaia di milioni di debiti non gli fanno niente.



avevamo anche mezza squadra del settore giovanile però.
non mi pare la stessa cosa.
anzi con sacchi oltre che per i 3 olandesi e donadoni per chi abbiamo speso? chiedo perchè non ricordo benissimo, ma secondo me le spese davvero grosse sono arrivate poi uando eravamo già i numeri 1.


----------



## Djici (10 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2358906 ha scritto:


> Beh il PSG spende da sempre ma vittorie in Champions li ha viste con il binocolo.



Non stai capendo la differenza che esiste tra una condizione necessaria ed una condizione sufficiente.

E necessario spendere soldi. Ma come lo fanno molte squadre, spendere non vuole dire automaticamente vincere. 
Nonbe sufficiente spendere. Devi arrivare alle partite che contano senza infortuni (vedi il Bayern che si e giocato le partite più importanti senza Lewa) in un ottimo stato psico fisico....
E devi avere fortuna.


----------



## Mika (10 Giugno 2021)

willcoyote85;2359017 ha scritto:


> avevamo anche mezza squadra del settore giovanile però.
> non mi pare la stessa cosa.
> anzi con sacchi oltre che per i 3 olandesi e donadoni per chi abbiamo speso? chiedo perchè non ricordo benissimo, ma secondo me le spese davvero grosse sono arrivate poi uando eravamo già i numeri 1.



Con Capello (quella panchina citata) eravamo già i numeri uno dopo le due Coppa Campioni vinte con Sacchi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Giugno 2021)

Oronzo Canà;2358879 ha scritto:


> la champions la vince chi progetta e spende bene



effettivamente il chelsea è notoriamente una squadra che spende bene e psg e city sembra che vadano fuori tutti gli anni nel girone.

è scontato che c'è da spendere bene ma se spendi il 5uplo hai molte più probabilità di farlo no? certo che se ti basi sul bayern che in pratica controlla la germania intera saccheggiando gratis tutti i migliori stiamo freschi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Giugno 2021)

Milanforever26;2358951 ha scritto:


> Si certo che è così ma la competizione deve essere "equa"...un conto è dire io posso spendere 200 e tu 50 e quindi io vinco..ma c'è una competizione...un conto è dire io posso spendere 10000 e tu 100..che competizione ci può essere?
> Non si può avere competizione con un club che può permettersi un monte ingaggi di mezzo miliardo all'anno e può dare 10 milioni netti ai panchinari


La stessa competizione di quando compravamo Papin per sbatterlo in panchina. Hanno le possibilità di spendere e spendono. Noi siamo gestiti da rabbini tirchi col tetto ingaggi a 4 milioni che non ci puoi prendere manco più un giocatore dal Lipsia con quei soldi. Per concluderla alla Marvel: &#8220;Singers: endgame&#8221;.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Giugno 2021)

Djici;2359022 ha scritto:


> Non stai capendo la differenza che esiste tra una condizione necessaria ed una condizione sufficiente.
> 
> E necessario spendere soldi. Ma come lo fanno molte squadre, spendere non vuole dire automaticamente vincere.
> Nonbe sufficiente spendere. Devi arrivare alle partite che contano senza infortuni (vedi il Bayern che si e giocato le partite più importanti senza Lewa) in un ottimo stato psico fisico....
> E devi avere fortuna.



Si sono d'accordo con te.

Volevo solo precisare che il PSG per esempio ha 2 giocatori comprati 400mln.....eppure.

Per me come sempre detto vengono prima: intelligenza,capacità, programmazione,e idee.

I soldi servono il giusto.

Se hai soldi non significa vincere obbligatoriamente, dovrebbe essere un accorcatoia,ma se li sperperi non vai molto lontano.

Il Psg insieme al City sono 2 squadre da non prendere ad esempio.

Ricordo le parole di Rackning che sono anche le mie: chiedi al proprietario se è contento dei risultati in base ai soldi spesi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Giugno 2021)

non è facile giudicare il lavoro del psg.

ovviamente qui tutti a insultare leonardo as usual però allo stesso tempo gli stessi si spippettano con guardiola, che ha speso di più per ottenere gli stessi risultati.
a me il mercato di psg e city fa letteralmente schifo in generale, ma comunque non si può dire che i risultati non arrivino perchè vincono quasi tutti gli anni e la CL la vince uno solo mica tanti.
i fenomenali tedeschi la han vinta solo 1 volta negli ultimi 8 anni, quella senza pubblico. proprio contro il psg.
e se fosse finita diversamente saremmo qui a elogiare il psg e criticare il bayern?
io preferisco nettamente il modo di fare del bayern al di la delle vittorie. molto più basato sul nazionalismo.
però c'è anche da dire che quando hai una marea di soldi non buttarli via è molto difficile, quando ne hai pochi far bella figura è molto più facile.


----------



## Rivera10 (10 Giugno 2021)

Tifo'o;2358843 ha scritto:


> Ora è ufficiale il PSG strappa a parametro zero, con un ricco contratto, Wijnaldum che sembrava vicino al Barcellona. Niente da fare per i catalani davanti ad un'offerta di quasi 10 mln di euro.



Leonardo è davvero un da da figurine panini. Sembra che prenda i giocatori senza vedere condizione fisica, testa e altre caratteristiche importanti . Mah, un dirigente davvero scadente.


----------



## folletto (10 Giugno 2021)

Boh, a me pare che il PSG non vince la CL perché compra fenomeni o presunti tali senza avere dirigenti capaci di costruire una squadra che non è fatta solo da giocate spettacolari. Aggiungerei anche che arrivare secondi in Ligue1 dovrebbe far riflettere.
Dovrebbero prendere un allenatore manager vincente che si sceglie i giocatori e dice "se non vinco la CL entro 2 anni cacciatemi pure via ma in questi 2 anni non rompetemi le balls".
PS Wijnaldum è un gran bel giocatore (mi è sempre piaciuto tanto) ma né lui né $umma valgono 10 milioni di ingaggio.
PS 2 si sta veramente superando il limite


----------



## ILMAGO (10 Giugno 2021)

Hanno uno strapotere tale a livello economico che possono scegliere chi comprare del milan e non puoi neppure metterci becco.

Parliamo di loro stipendi che vanno dai 40 netti a mbappe neymar a 10 milioni a role player come gigio e wjnaldum contro il massimo nostro di 3,5 milioni di rebic (esclusa l'eccezione ibra che anno prossimo sparirà).

La verità è che da noi (come da tante altre eh..) possono restare i giocatori che il psg non ritiene funzionali ai loro 22, altrimenti se li pigliano in un modo o nell'altro.

Secondo me il tetto agli ingaggi è inverosimile, ma introdurrei la Luxury tax stile Nba. Tu squadra, vuoi passare i 100 milioni di ingaggi ai giocatori? Liberissima di farlo, ma ogni Euro sopra i 100 milioni ti costa per tre. Significa che se vuoi spendere 130 milioni, devi pagare una luxury tax di ulteriori 60 milioni (al sistema, che poi deve redistribuire in qualche modo).
Vedi che si danno una regolata anche loro quando Mbappe invece che 40 netti gli costa 120 netti.

In questo modo poni praticamante il limite a 100 anche senza impostare limiti ufficiali, in pochi potranno permettersi di andare sopra e chi ci va non avrà di sicuro si limiterà (i 250 milioni di ingaggi del psg attuali diventano 750 milioni con 500 milioni da ripartire alle altre squadre europee, non so se gli conviene)


----------



## Jino (10 Giugno 2021)

Admin;2358857 ha scritto:


> E' stato sempre così. Chi spende, vince. E' la legge del calcio.



Esatto, quando avevamo la fortuna noi con Silvio di esser cosi ce la godevamo, quelli un pò più vecchietti capiscono bene di cosa parlo, che anni ragazzi.


----------



## Djici (10 Giugno 2021)

Jino;2359140 ha scritto:


> Esatto, quando avevamo la fortuna noi con Silvio di esser cosi ce la godevamo, quelli un pò più vecchietti capiscono bene di cosa parlo, che anni ragazzi.



Il problema e che pensavamo che quel' epoca non avrebbe mai avuto fine.
Brutto svegliarsi.


----------



## Osv (23 Giugno 2021)

Francamente non capisco. Alle spese attuali, il psg aggiunge 
Wijnaldum 10M/anno
Ramos 15M/anno
Tentativo Hakimi 70M + X/anno
Tentativo Kessie

...Non sto qui a inneggiare l'esclusione del PSG, chi se ne frega. Personalmente trovo anche giusto che una società si accolli il rischio di investire andando in negativo, per poi aumentare il capitale di tasca propria. 

Perché però Elliott non può fare lo stesso senza che il Milan venga escluso dalle coppe?
Com'è possibile che nessuna società sollevi il problema? C'è forse qualche cavillo che sfrutta il PSG? Non torna perché a quel punto potrebbero farlo tutti.

Vabbè...forza Milan.


----------



## Davidoff (23 Giugno 2021)

rossonero71;2359067 ha scritto:


> Si sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Volevo solo precisare che il PSG per esempio ha 2 giocatori comprati 400mln.....eppure.
> 
> ...



Discorso che crolla miseramente quando si va a vedere quali sono i club che hanno vinto la Champions e vincono i campionati negli ultimi 10 anni. Salvo qualche eccezione qua e là (Atletico, Borussia, che comunque investono parecchio anche loro e vincono ogni morte di papa) vincono sempre le solite 6-7 big. La competizione è defunta, senza un qualche tipo di salary cap non si può competere con l'elite che si è creata.


----------

